
Hoarding critical knowledge is a way to stay employed - qrt
https://qatalog.com/blog/post/got-knowledge
======
purafile
I remember working in a dev team where only one person knew where all the keys
for all services were stored

If he was hit by a bus, we were f*ed

~~~
BookPage
I had a team where we always talked about our bus factor - how many of us it
would take to be hit by a bus to royally screw the team. We also got nervous
when too many of us shared an elevator together, hah.

In all seriousness though, knowledge silo'ing can be a nasty problem

